# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Tasks of the Season: Summer '22

## Hilary

*Tasks of the Season: Summer '22*




This topic is for the Lucid Tasks of the Season, voted on in our *Voting Booth Thread*. Please attempt any or all of these tasks throughout the season.


  Do you have a Task of the Season suggestion that you would love to get chosen? Now you have the chance to suggest new tasks of the season by clicking the *Future Task of the Season Suggestion Thread.*



*How to get your wings:* 
  1. Fully complete any of the tasks in a lucid dream in the time frame.
  2. Post your successful lucid dream in a reply to this thread, using spoiler tags (using the "Go Advanced" reply button, you will see the box within a box button for a spoiler tag). 

  Use the following heading format in your spoiler tag:
  [Type of task] -[Name of the task] - [Success or fail]
  For example:
  Basic Task i - Drive a car - success

  Then, after pressing "OK", add your lucid dream details. Make sure you only include the relevant lucid dream material related to the task. No need to post the full entry or non-lucid sections of the dream here.


  3. Add the relevant dream journal entry link (Type "DJ Link", highlight your text, then press the earth button. Copy paste your DJ link into the box.).
  4. Go to your control panel, then to permission groups, and request to be in the group that applies to the task(s) that you've done: one basic or both, one advanced or both, and/or bonus.
  5. You should receive your wings within a couple of days. If you don't, please reach out to the Forum Staff.

  Please note, that we now have wings for every task. Requesting to join the group will upon approval also grant you access to Lucid Task Club.

  Please, make sure you post here your attempts both failures and successes, this will make this post much more dynamic. Report back in this thread,* even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task.* Your efforts should make interesting reading! 

*Whoever completes any of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the season:*


  Your name will be displayed in *orange* in the online member's list at the bottom of the main forum page. *NEW* You'll also be displayed in *purple* (by popular vote) in our Discord channel.

  You will receive a special title and badge.
  You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited-access forum for people that complete a lucid task each month. 

*Tasks For This Season:*

*Basic i:* Find an unusual pet. (IndigoRose)

*Basic ii:* Experience a Martian "blue sunset". (Moonagedaydream)

*Basic iii:* THIRD TASK!! (tie) Walk through an Art gallery and examine the artwork created by your mind. (Tiktaalik) 

*Advance i: Become a rock star and give a concert to adoring fans. (MoonageDaydream)*

*Advance ii: Be part of a video game, either an existing one or a new one imagined by you.(GabiAlex)*

*Bonus:* Go to the elevator and see where it takes you. (VagalTone) 


  __________________________________________________ _______________________
  BEGINNER TASKS: (Anybody feel free to have fun with these, but you'll get wings only if you are a beginner.)


  1. Slow down, look around, describe what you see.
  2. Touch the ground. What is it? Grass, asphalt?
  3. Look at your body. What are you wearing?
  4. Focus on different muscles in your body and make them flex.

  5. Taste something. Does it taste as you'd exp
  6. Find the text you can read, then look at it again. Has it changed?
  7. Walk barefoot for a while. How does the ground feel on your feet?
  ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

  Note: This one is for a season instead of a month. You have a little more time complete the task, as you wish! *These tasks end on Wednesday, September 21st, 2022 at 11:59 pm EDT* [September 22nd is the first day of autumn].

  You got this everyone! 

  -Hilary

----------


## DarkestDarkness

This time I've printed out the important outlines of the task, a somewhat obvious step I never took before.

Dream recall is still a bit crap with being ill right now, but will definitely start thinking about the tasks and trying to incubate for them.

----------


## FryingMan

I should be able to at least get one of each group by the end of the season -- I hope!    I definitely want to see my mind's "dream art!"

----------


## Tiktaalik

> I should be able to at least get one of each group by the end of the season -- I hope!    I definitely want to see my mind's "dream art!"



Ive been trying to get this one for a while as well. Last time I tried I found a bunch of poorly painted pieces of paper, like the work of a child. It wasnt the art I was hoping for and clearly I dont expect art created by my own mind will be very good!

----------


## monsa199a

great tasks as usual...its good to be back again,and again, and again...!  ::lol::

----------


## IndigoRose

Wow, with my task in, maybe I should at least try. I also always wanted to do the art one.

----------


## FryingMan

Last 2 nights -- 2 LDs!   One DILD each night (and one really short WILD, probably not worth counting, woke up immediately upon entering the dream)
 One Bonus attempt (half succeeded, so probably half failed?):

*Spoiler* for _Bonus attempt, summary_: 




... I get lucid, I'm really excited, I turn around to face my companions while walking backwards looking at them, "Hey, I'm dreaming you guys are in my dream, what do you think about that?!" We're all inside an aisle in a store.  I rub my hands together.   Things are stable and fairly vivid.  "Not very talkative, eh?   Are you going to answer?"  The DCs all around me that have that blank look on their faces like their software got put on 'pause,' they're giving me that "What do you think you're doing, you're not supposed to know you're dreaming" look.   I briefly engage with a female DC but don't want to get distracted, and want to do some tasks!  I decide on elevator since I'm inside a building.  I start walking forwards (back the way we came) and see a corner coming up and decide to summon an elevator to appear there.   "Hey you guys there, go ahead and press the elevator button for me now so it's ready for me when I get there!"  And I turn the corner and voila there is the elevator.  There is a desk placed in front of it but I figure I can easily slide over the top of it to get on.    I walk in to the elevator (guess the table wasn't an obstacle), and as an afterthought, reach behind me and grab the hand of a female DC (I imagine) and bring her with me "just in case the elevator task goes bust, so at least the dream won't be a loss".   We get on the elevator and it starts moving  and I wake up ... and reach for my phone and call my son and tell him about the LD I just had with him in it [false, it was a former work colleague, already forgot that], I debate mentioning the part in it where I thought he was gay, notice the very long line of people waiting to board an airplane, they're blocking my way, I have to ask "excuse me" for them to open a space for me to walk through.   A bunch of them traveling together are talking about their ticket numbers, wondering who got ticket #264, there is a woman among them  with purply sparkly highlights around one eye...

... then I realize I'm in bed, think about the last scene I was in, and "Oops!" realize I missed a chance to continue the LD...
ALWAYS check, never assume you're awake!

----------


## FryingMan

Fantastic LD last night.   Best within recent memory, definitely a top 10 lifetime, and certainly a candidate for "best of all time."

Got lucid, thought immediately about tasks.    And COULDN'T REMEMBER ANY.   I stood there for maybe 15-20 precious LD seconds trying to remember the %^&%ing tasks!   Except elevator, I remembered that one, but didn't want to try it again since the last time I woke up once I got in the elevator.

----------


## Hilary

*Spoiler* for _Bonus - Elevator - Fail_: 



This dream starts with me at a computer. I enter the computer screen into a strange futuristic city with stone/clay buildings, many of which are up way way high up. I go up a set of stairs into a little house and go inside. I see a group of women with red eyes by the small kitchen. I announce loudly that I am lucid to all the DCs there. They all cheer for me. 

Then I remember about the monthly tasks. The only one I can remember is the elevator one, thanks to the picture. I go outside and take off in flight. I think that I need to find a building high up enough to have an elevator. I pass by some other buildings that I recognize from another dream. Some doctor's office. I think to myself - _So dreams are all connected, and dream mapping is real! But it would be so hard to do... I wish I could do it_. Then I take off toward a building far off. 

Along the way, I lose control of my body!! I can't fly straight! Instead, some force makes me crash into a very tall, high wall made of stone. I brace for impact and think that if it wasn't a dream, I would be in some serious pain. As I try and recover my bearings, my goggles fog up. I know I'm falling now, so I quickly anchor myself to the side of the wall to stop. This works. I have stopped falling, and after a few seconds the fog clears. I drop down to the ground carefully.

Once on the ground, I notice a huge stone aqueduct-like feature in the ground - completely dry - nearby. Inside is sand, being blown by a very strong wind, flowing like a river down the gutter like feature. I hide behind the wall so that the wind does not reach me.

Then I notice a super hero woman nearby. I look at her, and she turns into my aunt Lois. "Oh, you're my aunt!" The dream ends.

----------


## Lang

Summer Task of The Season for the Summer is now close: https://www.dreamviews.com/tasks-mon...ml#post2248536

Please follow the link to the Task Of The Season Of The FALL!! Here: https://www.dreamviews.com/tasks-mon...ml#post2248536


Oh and one more thing.... You guys got this!  :wink2: 

~Lang

Thread Now Closed. 

 :lock:

----------

